# Renewal visitor's visa



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi All, 

I'm new at this forum site and seeking advice about the renewal of my visitor's visa. 
My existing visitor's visa with working rights (section 16) was valid from 2013 till 2016 and applied for the renewal in October 2016. 

The application was rejected because I could not prove shared financial responsibilities. Oddly enough when I submitted the application I added over 2 years of bank statements of my wife and myself showing transfers between our bank accounts.

Then, my second application was rejected again because we could not show the extend of the shared financial responsibilities. 

I had no other option but to appeal the application adding the extended evidence of the shared financial responsibilities with.(by the way, what does Home Affairs consider a financial responsibility??? I have added lease agreements together with bank transfers showing payments to the landlord paid by my wife while I have added transfer of myself paying for our vehicle and various other accounts)

It has been over 6 months since my last application and while phoning the South African Home Affairs call centre did not add any staggering progress. Meanwhile, I have received emails from the call centre advising that the application takes 8 to 10 weeks to process, but on the VFS website, it says that the application has been received ever since. 

Is there any way for me to contact the DHA other than the call centre? I have sought numerous other channels with no success at all.

Many thanks, 

Virgill


----------



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Correction *** My existing visitor's visa with working rights is section 11 (6) ***


----------



## monarchmovingsa (May 4, 2017)

As with most government institutions, your best bet is to go in person. The queues might be horrifying but at least you can make sure you get the answers you need.


----------



## Su_SA (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Monarchmovingsa, thanks for the advice but I haven gotten my visa approved since mid April after contacting various channels within DHA.


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Shocking that they can reject a renewal, it's senseless,,, when yu applied first time did they want proof of shared financial responsibilities, I applied for the same VISA as you 10 weeks ago, only my husband's statement was required,, I have received no response--- online it says Application is At DHA....


----------



## BillionHouse (May 11, 2017)

This is very common and frustrating with DHA rejecting application with "mere flimsy" excuses. My advise would be that you be patient, you will definitely get an outcome but it could take a long time or maybe you can apply for form 20 to initiate a fresh application again.
Let me know if this help.


----------

